# Non resident bank accounts



## expa (May 6, 2009)

hello
Living and working in my country, I am planning to open a non-resident bank account in Dubai, but still looking for the "best bank" before proceeding. 
Anyone can advise what is the most flourishing bank I can go with?
Thank you
Lisa


----------



## expa (May 6, 2009)

Any help ?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've moved this to the Dubai forum where members are more active and your more likely to get a response.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Avoid the local banks and go with the likes of Lloyds TSB, RBS, Barclays or, if you have to, HSBC

However, as you're not a resident here it might prove somewhat difficult to open an account.

Dubai is, after all, one of the money laundering capitals of the world...

Allegedly....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Emirates Bank will allow you to open a non resident account, 

no cheque book though, but you get debit card.... so can put in and withdraw money....


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Local banks are okay, most of them will give you the ability to open a saving account with a debit card.


----------



## expa (May 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for you replies.
@kaz101 : you are an Angel, I thought I was lost before you moved my thread 


Andy Capp said:


> Avoid the local Banks and go with the likes of Lloyds TSB, RBS, Barclays or, if you have to, HSBC
> 
> However, as you're not a resident here it might prove somewhat difficult to open an account.
> 
> ...


You suggested to avoid local banks, any reason behind that ?
You said it is difficult to open an account as I am not resident in Dubai, do you have stats about non-resiendents with bank accounts in Dubai ?

Regards
Expat


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

If you want a bank and you are not a resident you have no choice then to go with local bank.

Lloyds TSB, RBS, Barclays, HSBC - will not open a non residents account for you..

Go to Emirates Bank and open an account, why do you need stats??


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

expa said:


> hello
> Living and working in my country, I am planning to open a non-resident bank account in Dubai, but still looking for the "best bank" before proceeding.
> Anyone can advise what is the most flourishing bank I can go with?
> Thank you
> Lisa


I am trying to think of one good reason to open an account in the UAE for a Non Resident - zero return.

I can only imagine that your intention is tax avoidance/mitigation, same thing - one's legal one isn't, well sort of anyway! Escaping the all seeing eye of the French tax system is not easy, if you have money in France now, leave it there, its already in the system.

The UAE banking system is not well regulated like in the western world, and may not be as secure as the likes of HSBC et al. I was going to say you don't get taxed on a loss, but that isn't true of course under the French Wealth Tax laws.

If you seek to avoid the French Wealth tax system in future, then you should look at opening Offshore Bank accounts. Channel Islands, Isle of Man, Cayman etc are not ideal for you of course as they are UK Crown Dependencies and thus could create EU tax issues for you. 

I would look at HSBC, LloydsTSB, RBSI or Barclays Wealth as safest bet organisations, and although I don't know enough about what you seek to achieve, how or why, from what I am guessing I would look at *Singapor*e - amongst other things it is well regulated and out of EU.

Good luck


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

expa said:


> hello
> Living and working in my country, I am planning to open a non-resident bank account in Dubai, but still looking for the "best bank" before proceeding.
> Anyone can advise what is the most flourishing bank I can go with?
> Thank you
> ...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

expa said:


> hello
> Living and working in my country, I am planning to open a non-resident bank account in Dubai, but still looking for the "best bank" before proceeding.
> Anyone can advise what is the most flourishing bank I can go with?
> Thank you
> ...


----------



## expa (May 6, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies
I think I have a better idea now
Will procceed by next week on my arrival to Dubai 
Thanks again


----------



## john0869 (Apr 9, 2009)

HSBC will allow you to open an account without a residents visa. However, it is a saving account only....no on-line bill pay, no cheques etc. You are allowed a ATM card and you can pay bills at the bank branch....but that is it.


----------

